# At what length do campsites in the UK become a problem



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I know this is a bit of a "how long is a piece of string", but I wondered what were the experiences of some of our more well endowed members !!!  

Where do the restrictions start 28ft, 30ft, 32ft or what ?

Any info gratefully received


Andrew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

androidGB said:


> I know this is a bit of a "how long is a piece of string", but I wondered what were the experiences of some of our more well endowed members


I think you answered your own question .. lol ..Depends on the site..

I have been on some CLs where 20ft was tight but in general I would say most if not all are fine up to about 25ft.. thereafter your choice of sites diminishes with each foot. 
At 36 ft we tend to use CC sites which nearly all accommodate us but we always ask before booking. 
In France and Germany this year we only used aires and stellplatz and we had no problems with our length. 

Jim


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

*Length isn't the Only Problem*

Andrew,

We recently stayed on a lovely site in Spain where the majority of the pitches had a frame to support overhead shades for when it got hot, I noticed a number MH's that couldn't get under due to aircon units or sat dishes.

Having said that in the six years we have been caravanning, the last 3 with an 8mtr caravan I know several sites where we will not be able or struggle to get a RV (once we've bought one) on some of the pitches especially in the south east of France around St Tropez.

What we will always do if possible is to telephone the site to ask if we there are pitches to suit our vehicle with access to them.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andrew
The answer is easy and constant.

You asked "At what length do campsites in the UK become a problem" the answer is any over 700 miles long, because they would hang over both ends of the country and people using them would get wet....
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keith


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, in this country we always phone first & quote length, some CC sites have limited large pitches, always found them very helpful. In europe we take pot luck, if we are too large for one there will be another down the road. Worst in areas of high tourism, eg S.France where pitches tend to be well delineated & crammed in. Municipals often are more open . Went to Italy this summer & had prebooked a site warning them of our size. They certainly had large pitches but I was unable to access them, in the end they refunded our deposit quite happily. We then found a far better site 12 mls down the road with a great view overr the lake.


----------

